# Shimmer's and Cinque's litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little guys are about 11 days old.

Shimmer, mom




Cinque, pop


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Awwwww they are absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay parent shots!  They're all lovely.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Such shiny cuties :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

LUX: They aren't all satin; Cinque is a standard coat.  But, thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Update:

They are about three weeks old now. Some of them have weird looking coats; I'm not sure if it's a molting issue or what.

Here's Shimmer with one baby:






This pic shows how different siblings can be; note the ears on these two.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These does are about three months old.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was too slow to add this comment as an edit; I think these splashy yellow pied meeces are diluted brindle tricolors, as the edges of the color/white mixed patches are started to fill in with solid fawn. I have done some reading about where and when merle/roan mousies first appeared that make me think that they were an offshoot of the splashed/tricolor phenomenon. I am quite intrigued by these meeces. I'm also beginning to think the the splashed/tri genes aren't the same in the US as they are in Britain and Europe, and that they are actually the result of combinations of several lines of lab meeces with the the splashed/tri markings.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are fantastic .. loving the shiney coats


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Lovely! Did you get a long haired mouse in there...?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think there may be a recessive long haired gene messing with the coats textures. I've been sloppy about tracking that sort of Yeah, but since I don't show, I don't mind so much. It could just be the girls all blowing their coat at the same time, though those pic look better than the last batch I put up. I need to separate the girls, they get so pissy when you keep the mother and the daughters together like this. One of them always get nippy. Time to put them out, I think.

There will be an intense breeding cycle coming up around Nov. 1. I've been feeling overwhelmed by personal stuff these last couple months, and it's been sapping my interest, but I need to keep mousing, It saved my (alledged} sanity back in 1998 when I started breeding, and maybe it can do it again. One can hope, at least.

I mostly just breed for color and marking, and don;t worry so much about the coat types.


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

They're so shiny, it's mesmerising!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Love this picture.



moustress said:


> These does are about three months old.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Shimmer, the adult doe at the bottom of the picture in the previous post, has had a new litter off of a fawn tricolor buck. Nine little wiggly pinkers that could be heard eeking vigorously when I opened the mousery door.

I've been impatient because I haven't had results from any pairings for a couple of months, at least. Also, Shimmer was was just so freakin' BIG!!

I'll have a thread up soon with pix of of the pair and the babies.


----------

